
Ask HN: Laptop for Programming? - throwaway_yc
I want to buy a new laptop for coding, creating content and editing video. Budget is less than $1000.<p>Please suggest me some good cheap laptop options. I am open to buy desktop also if it is cheaper.
======
PoissonVache
Look for a 16Gb RAM in order to use IDEs + Docker alltogether.

They all are 1000$ You can check Huawei and Xiaomi, they are cheaper and good
quality
[https://www.google.com/search?q=huawei+16gb&oq=huawei+16gb&a...](https://www.google.com/search?q=huawei+16gb&oq=huawei+16gb&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j0l7.2131j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
harpratap
If you plan to use Docker I'd recommend not buying a Macbook. It runs inside a
VM on OSX and is really bad at performance, you can literally save hours per
week waiting for commands to run on OSX.

------
munna77
If you can wait Apple is coming up with own "A series" bionic chips for
laptops . You can check the rumours about pricing .

I think it will worth to wait .

------
ss_y2n
Buy a mac mini. Add a decent monitor, keyboard and mouse and you are ready.

------
emteycz
Try looking at Tuxedo laptops

